# Snowflake Clownfish laying eggs



## christosclowns (Dec 31, 2008)

If this thread does not belong here then ill understand if you move it


----------



## christosclowns (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## christosclowns (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope everyone enjoys


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome! What size tank are they in and are there any other residents in there w/ them? I also have a pair of clownfish but they have not layed eggs yet I'm just wondering if their company plays a role in this.


----------



## christosclowns (Dec 31, 2008)

they spawn in a bare bottom 11 by 11 acrilic tank which is part of ten other tanks the same size. Each pair is blocked off by blue barriers so they dont see eachother. I just use a clay pot and thats it. temp is 84 light cycle 16 hours lots of food 8 times a day and patience


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

looks awesome  congrats


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, so you've done this before then. Cool. Well, you've got about 5 days to get ready for the larvae. Good luck!


----------



## christosclowns (Dec 31, 2008)

Bad news the male has picked off most of the eggs. I knew this would happen since it was his first spawn my male onyx did the same thing for 4 spawns before he got the hang of it. Well have to see what happens her next batch ill keep my fingers crossed


----------

